# cuando menos



## giulyfr

Salve a tutti! Mi sapreste spiegare il mistero in base al quale i messicani (o forse anche altri hispanohablantes) per dire "cuanto meno" (espressione italiana) dicono in spagnolo "cuan*d*o menos" con la "d"..? L'ho sentito e letto più di una volta, è corretto dire così o è un errore frequente dei messicani..? Grazie in anticipo! Giulia


----------



## andradecrisis

Cuanto menos está bien.
Saludos.


----------



## giulyfr

Gracias, asi que "cuando menos" con "d" es un error? 

Ah, otra cosa, por que me escribes en ingles...?..


----------



## andradecrisis

Cuanto menos: Ejemplo: Cuanto menos te veo menos te quiero.
Cuando te veo menos, te quiero menos.
¿Claro?


----------



## sabrinita85

Podría ser un error al digitar con el teclado, pero también puede ser que como ocurre en algunos dialectos de Italia, la gente asimilia la* T* a la *D*.
"_Tando_" en vez de "_tanto_" (tipo ciociari, per intenderci)


----------



## esteban

Non so in che contesto hai sentito "cuando menos", ma in realtà non è un errore quando ha il significato di "per lo meno".

"Il fatto di non prendere in conto la candidatura di una donna incinta è una politica _per lo meno_ discriminatoria"

"El hecho de no tomar en cuenta la candidatura de una mujer embarazada es una política _cuando menos_ discriminatoria"

Otra cosita, en Colombia (y me parece que en México también aunque no sabría decir qué tan extendido sea su uso) se suele usar más bien el giro _entre más/menos_ en vez de _cuanto más/menos_. Sería por ejemplo más común decir "Entre menos te veo menos te quiero" que "Cuanto menos te veo menos te quiero" (ejemplo dado por andradecrisis).

Saludos
esteban


----------



## andradecrisis

En España se dice cuanto menos. y la frase correcta sería 
"El hecho de no tomar en cuenta la candidatura de una mujer embarazada es una política _cuanto menos_ discriminatoria"

O puedes poner "El hecho de no tomar en cuenta la candidatura de una mujer embarazada es una política como mínimo discriminatoria"


----------



## esteban

Ya veo. Entonces les confirmo que en Colombia este tipo de oración es bastante común (en los periódicos por ejemplo). Tal y como lo pusiste, andradecris, también usaríamos "como mínimo". En cuanto a si es correcto o no "cuando menos" en este caso, no soy el rey de la gramática y no sé qué pensaría un académico al respecto (se lo dejo de tarea a algún alma bondadosa que esté dispuesto a darnos una explicación ). En realidad, el tema es complejo porque obviamente se suelen tolerar y perdonar los propios errores mucho más fácilmente que los que cometen los demás. Y a menudo los argumentos para demostrar la exactitud de una u otra teoría son criterios subjetivos ("es incorrecto porque en mi región o en mi país se dice así", por ejemplo). Un amigo hispanohablante me dijo un día por ejemplo que vosear era incorrecto (en su país sólo se tutea). En fin, el único consejo que le puedo dar a una persona que esté aprendiendo a hablar español es repetir las barbaridades de las personas que lo rodean y consultar otras fuentes para no coger malos hábitos lingüísticos .

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Neuromante

Que yo sepa se usa cuanto" sí queremos hacer incapié enla cantidad o cualidad y "cuando" sí lo hacemos referidos al tiempo:

Cuanto más me lo dices menos te creo.
(Lo está repitiendo y cada vez resulto menos creíble)

Cuando más me lo dices menos te creo
(En el momento en que más insiste, por algún motivo, ha dejado de ser creíble)


----------



## Antpax

andradecrisis said:


> En España se dice cuanto menos. y la frase correcta sería
> "El hecho de no tomar en cuenta la candidatura de una mujer embarazada es una política _cuanto menos_ discriminatoria"
> 
> O puedes poner "El hecho de no tomar en cuenta la candidatura de una mujer embarazada es una política como mínimo discriminatoria"


 
Hola:

Me temo que no. En el sentido de "como mínimo" se usa "cuando menos". Mira aquí.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## sabrinita85

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Me temo que no. En el sentido de "como mínimo" se usa "cuando menos". Mira aquí.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


He aprendido algo nuevo!

Creo que entonces se pronuncia incluso con un tono diferente respecto a 'en cuanto', no?

_a) «Una vez por semana *cuando menos*, había podido ver a la muchacha de sus sueños».
__
 b) «__El hecho de no tomar en cuenta la candidatura de una mujer embarazada es una política *cuanto menos *dis__criminatoria__»_


----------



## Antpax

sabrinita85 said:


> He aprendido algo nuevo!
> 
> Creo que entonces se pronuncia incluso con un tono diferente respecto a 'en cuanto', no?
> 
> _a) «Una vez por semana *cuando menos*, había podido ver a la muchacha de sus sueños»._
> 
> _b) «*Cuantos menos* años tiene el ejemplar investigado, más difícil es identificarlo»_


 
Ciao,

Dependería del contexto, pero al usar "cuando menos", solemos darle un tono algo más enfático, porque realmente, es mucho más común decir "como mínimo" o "al menos" o "por lo menos". 

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## giulyfr

Eso es, lo habia oido justo en este contexto de "por lo menos", pero por alguna razon me sono a error. Gracias a todos!


----------



## CarolMamkny

Bueno chicos... la verdad parece que ninguno de nosotros sabemos sobre este cuento. Un consejo para mis amigos italianos y para aquellos que hablamos castellano pero no somos expertos en gramatica: Consulten el DICCIONARIO PANHISPÁNICO DE DUDAS y vean lo que la RAE dice al respecto: las dos existen en castellano "Cuanto menos" y "Cuando menos". Aqui van los enlaces:Cuanto: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=cuantoCuando: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=cuanto  numerales 9 y 10.Saludos y person por la falta de tildes


----------



## KHALIFAH

Otros ejemplos de uso correcto de cuando y cuanto:

_*Cuando menos*_ se esperaba, hizo su llegada la comitiva presidencial.
*Cuanto menos* te esfuerzas, más te alejas de tus sueños.
*Cuando menos* pudiste haberme avisado que venias!


----------

